# Healthy eating book recommendations



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey, a lot of people around here ask about diet and supplements in relation to DP/DR and I thought I would just put down a few books that I find extremely helpful in relation to diet, exercise, and supplements. Diet, supplements, and exercise are also extremely helpful used complementary to traditional pharmaceutical medication and therapy.

1. *Gut and Psychology Syndrome: Natural Treatment for Autism, ADD/ADHD, Dyslexia, Dyspraxia, Depression, Schizophrenia* by Natasha Cambell-McBride

(This book is mostly about healing your gut by cutting out gluten and grains and adding back in beneficial bacteria by eating a lot of probiotics, and fermented food)

2. *Nourishing Traditions* by Sally Fallon

(Really great book with lots of recipes on eating a traditional whole foods diet)

3. *Primal Mind, Primal Body* by Nora Gedgaudas

(Great book on diet mostly a paleo oriented book cutting out lots of carbs. Also, a great resource for supplements..lots of info)

4. *Healing with Whole Foods *by Paul Pitchford

(Great book about diet and nutrition mostly from a Chinese Medicine and philosophy standpoint. Also, lots of great info on herbs and supplements)

5. *Ultra-Mind Solution *by Mark Hyman

(Great book on supplements)

6. *The Mood Cure *by Julia Ross

(Classic book on healing depression and anxiety with herbs and vitamins)

7. *The Maker's Diet *by Jordan S. Rubin

(Great book on helping heal from IBS, Crohn's disease, or any other intestinal/gut problems, also lots of great recipes using traditional whole foods)


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey just to update I have been on a gluten, wheat and dairy free diet for 2 weeks now.

Changes:

- way more present !! I had a BBQ with soe friends over with my partner and not once did I get stuck in my head wi thoughts
- my speech and body non verbal cues have improved
- depression = zero 
- energy levels are increasing 
- OCD is diminished greatly
- I am not reactive, angry & irritable like I was
- feel genuinely a lot happier despite the dr

I am deff going to stick to eating like this, I am going to regather my energy and strength and get back out into the world again to get out of DP completely.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh I also switched dirty drinking water to puro bottled water, no fluoride & chemicals


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be starting with essential supplements when they come in too. I'm so happy I started working with my naturopath friend


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

missjess said:


> Hey just to update I have been on a gluten, wheat and dairy free diet for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Changes:
> 
> ...


Awesome Missjess! Maybe i should try cutting out dairy. I don't eat gluten or wheat but I eat a lot of yogurt. Are you still on anti-d's in conjunction with all this or just doing the diet and supplement thing?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I have noticed remarkable changes, this will definately help me in getting back out there again.

I totally recommend it, give yourself at least 3 months but I think u notice full changes after 6 months


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

And no I don't take anti depressants .... I am taking nothing for depression but it certainly has lifted a lot since I've been eating like I have.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

That's great missjess. Happy for you.

Also, If anyone want to do an elimination diet also here's a link to that. It cuts out all wheat, gluten, dairy, and other things to test for food sensitivities. http://www.precisionnutrition.com/elimination-diet

The books I listed are also gluten free or attention to the traditional method sprouting different grains to make them more digestible.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

bumping just in case anyone else wants a good list on healthy eating/supplement books.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Swansea and Miss Jess,

I recommend reading *Gut and Psychology Syndrome *if you haven't already. I noticed you cut out wheat and dairy (which is great) but GAPS is best cured by removing all complex carbohydrates (starch and sugars) for an extended period of time. You can still have dairy (fermented) and eventually you can eat gluten and dairy again, rather than a ban for life.

Sorry if I'm rude. But removal of dairy and gluten simply removes the symptoms, it doesn't cure the disease.

Best of luck and be sure to check out my thread below this one. I'm updating it once a month with my progress. Perhaps you can do the same?


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Hi Swansea and Miss Jess,
> 
> I recommend reading *Gut and Psychology Syndrome *if you haven't already. I noticed you cut out wheat and dairy (which is great) but GAPS is best cured by removing all complex carbohydrates (starch and sugars) for an extended period of time. You can still have dairy (fermented) and eventually you can eat gluten and dairy again, rather than a ban for life.
> 
> ...


Hey Rowan, 'Gut and Psychology Syndrome' is the first book on the list! Did you see? I am trying to do gut and psychology syndrome but I'm not totally on the full diet. I eat some rice here and there. But, I take tons of probiotics, fish oil, cod liver oil, and drink tons of milk kefir, and bone stocks and stews


----------



## Rowan (Jun 30, 2013)

Swansea said:


> Hey Rowan, 'Gut and Psychology Syndrome' is the first book on the list! Did you see? I am trying to do gut and psychology syndrome but I'm not totally on the full diet. I eat some rice here and there. But, I take tons of probiotics, fish oil, cod liver oil, and drink tons of milk kefir, and bone stocks and stews


Hey Swansea.

Yes, I assumed you didn't read it because you're not following the diet correctly. The GAPS diet is derived from the Specific Carbohydrate Diet which removes all starch and sugar. Rice is almost pure starch. It would be a shame for you to follow this diet for 3 years, see great improvements but not be cured because of a little rice every now and then. Best of luck.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I did an elimination diet a few years ago. It was one of the more difficult things I have done in my search for relief. I ended up eating a lot of salad and chicken/tuna. I'm not sure it it helped or not.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Rowan said:


> Hey Swansea.
> 
> Yes, I assumed you didn't read it because you're not following the diet correctly. The GAPS diet is derived from the Specific Carbohydrate Diet which removes all starch and sugar. Rice is almost pure starch. It would be a shame for you to follow this diet for 3 years, see great improvements but not be cured because of a little rice every now and then. Best of luck.


Yeah, honestly I literally have no digestive issues. Regular elimination, no pain, consistent, etc. So, I figure it was kind of pointless for me to 're-build' my Gut in the Gaps fashion. Most people when they have been on Gaps for a while transition to a diet similar to 'Nourishing Traditions' which incorporates rice, etc. all gluten free grains but using traditional methods like sprouting, etc. So that's pretty much the diet I am following. If someone had IBS, chrohns, apparent difficulties with digestion/elimination I would totally say get on Gaps immediately.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Hey Swansea.
> 
> Yes, I assumed you didn't read it because you're not following the diet correctly. The GAPS diet is derived from the Specific Carbohydrate Diet which removes all starch and sugar. Rice is almost pure starch. It would be a shame for you to follow this diet for 3 years, see great improvements but not be cured because of a little rice every now and then. Best of luck.


Hey Rowan what is wrong with rice? I eat brown rice with steak and broccoli quite regularly...and also wheat free cereals.

What about raw sugar ?


----------



## meoz33 (Oct 3, 2013)

I found this book helpful, i followed the advice and felt so good I had to keep it up which set me on a new path.

It's called 'how to quit without feeling s#!t' by Patrick Holford.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 30, 2013)

missjess said:


> Hey Rowan what is wrong with rice? I eat brown rice with steak and broccoli quite regularly...and also wheat free cereals.
> 
> What about raw sugar ?


The problem with rice is that it's almost pure starch and feeds pathogens in the digestive tract, a constant source of toxicity in the body. Did you mean gluten free cereals? Either way the problem is the same, most cereals are pure starch.

Raw sugar is still sugar, almost pure sucrose which feeds pathogens in the digestive tract.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

I won't post a link, but I recently googled "Nourishing Traditions pdf" - one of the books Swansea mentioned - and downloaded a free copy. It's the book that gets name-checked the most on the subject of phytic acid, anti-nutrients and proper food preparation.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

missjess said:


> Yeah I have noticed remarkable changes, this will definately help me in getting back out there again.
> 
> I totally recommend it, give yourself at least 3 months but I think u notice full changes after 6 months


would you happen to have a list of groceries I can buy?


----------

